# An afternoon at the istraha



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 27, 2007)

All shot during a departmental gathering this afternoon at an istraha - roughly, a camp where Saudi's go to relax and unwind - this particular 'camp' has a plasma telly, a swimming pool, a volleyball/5-a-side court, a couple of large tents and a bunch of other stuff too.


1. Mahmoud and Ali







2. 'Little' Fahad, Mahmoud, Ali and Sultan






3. 'Big' Fahad


----------



## plastii (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty cool - I like #3


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 27, 2007)

Nicely done! 1 and 3 for me.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks all. I was quite pleased with #3 myself, mainly though because there was a Nokia N95 sitting on the windowsill behind Fahad when I started working on the image, wish I could have pulled the same trick on his sun-glasses, but I wasn't quite that brave.


----------

